# Campsite Or Not?



## erneboy

Yesterday I noticed this entry from the Campsites Reviews pages featured on the front page: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10571

Knowing that region I took a look at the details. I noticed that it states that overnight parking is not permitted. I therefore wondered why it had been approved as a campsite entry when it clearly isn't possible to stay there. I feel that people would assume that any entry in these pages would by definition be places where you can stay and that this entry may mislead people.

What do others think? Should entries in the campsite data base only include places where you can stay overnight? Alan.


----------



## Bobmarley3

I'd say yes. To me, entries in the campsite data base should only include places where you can stay overnight.

This place is essentially no different to anywhere else you might go for the day.


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Bobmarley. No one else got an opinion? 

Alan.


----------



## Christine600

If you can't stay over night it isn't really a camp site. 

In my humble opinion. :wink:


----------



## davidod

I'd have to agree. It really would be that straight forward, if you can't stay overnight it's not a campsite.

On a point of interest; I came across this site - http://www.totalcampingireland.ie/ - that seems to have a very full listing of locations where you can overnight. There is a map on the home page that can be accessed by anyone. The list includes hotel, pubs, wildcamping spots, campsites and other locations that have been as I understand it tried, tested.


----------



## Stanner

Just look at who submitted it......



> Below is a Campsite review submitted by Anthony of Connemara National Park


It's just spam.

Someone should contact "Anthony" and suggest that if the Connemara National Park want visitors in motorhomes perhaps they should allow overnighting in their "car park with large spaces good for motorhomes". :roll:


----------



## tonyt

It's simply a commercial advert.

Report it - I have.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I thought the database also included 'motorhome friendly parking'. I think though, unfortunately, in the introductory statement each entry is described as a 'campsite review' even if it's a wild camping spot, aire, or motorhome parking. I know I've submitted an entry for an aire de service which was not also an aire de stationnement.

I think motorhome friendly parking should be included but perhaps what categories each entry falls in should be clearer.


Chris


----------



## erneboy

Yes Stanner, I wondered if it was spam. The wording is a bit unclear. It reads, 



"Connemara National Park Campsite Review

Below is a Campsite review submitted by Anthony of Connemara National Park, "

That is saying that Anthony is of (from/connected to) the Park, but it might also be interpreted in a less literal way as meaning that the review was submitted by Anthony and relates to the Park.




If Anthony is not from the Park it could say, 


"Connemara National Park Campsite Review

Below is a Campsite review of Connemara National Park submitted by Anthony".



It still leaves the way open for Anthony to be connected to the Park in some way but at least it does not state that he is. If he is should he be allowed to review his own site?

I am not sure but I don't want to see places where we can't stay creeping into the database, it would quickly become completely unreliable.


Pedantic? Maybe, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

ChrisandJohn, I didn't know that but I see from having looked that you are quite correct.

I have been using the database to find places to overnight from time to time for all the years I have been a member of MHF. I guess I have just been lucky in that they must have been places where over night parking was allowed or if I did break any rules no one bothered telling me.

I wonder how many others did not know that? Alan.


----------



## Stanner

erneboy said:


> ChrisandJohn, I didn't know that but I see from having looked that you are quite correct.
> 
> I have been using the database to find places to overnight from time to time for all the years I have been a member of MHF. I guess I have just been lucky in that they must have been places where over night parking was allowed or if I did break any rules no one bothered telling me.
> 
> I wonder how many others did not know that? Alan.


If that is the case then the difference needs to be made clear, as (by definition) you surely cannot review a "campsite" that does not allow "camping", you can only review a "motorhome friendly car park".


----------



## erneboy

Had a reply from MHF:

As it is in the database as a parking place this is permitted Mr ###### as these are specifically places where overnighting is not permitted

Ticket ID: VPXT-643###
Subject: Campsite Report for Connemara National Park
Department: Campsites
Priority: 
High
Status: Awaiting Reply

Helpdesk URL: http://support.motorhomefacts.com
User Name: ########@hotmail.co.uk
Password: #######

That's that then, I did discover the other day after it was pointed out to me that parking places are allowed. Be careful using the database, these places are not well highlighted and you could easily not realise that you can't stay on one overnight.

I can't help wondering if parking places might be better placed in a Parking Place Database rather that mixed in with camp sites, or at least clearly marked as Parking Place Only at the top of the page, Alan.


----------



## tonyt

erneboy said:


> Had a reply from MHF:
> 
> As it is in the database as a parking place this is permitted Mr ###### as these are specifically places where overnighting is not permitted
> 
> Ticket ID: VPXT-643###
> Subject: Campsite Report for Connemara National Park
> Department: Campsites
> Priority:
> High
> Status: Awaiting Reply
> 
> Helpdesk URL: http://support.motorhomefacts.com
> User Name: ########@hotmail.co.uk
> Password: #######
> 
> That's that then, I did discover the other day after it was pointed out to me that parking places are allowed. Be careful using the database, these places are not well highlighted and you could easily not realise that you can't stay on one overnight.
> 
> I can't help wondering if parking places might be better placed in a Parking Place Database rather that mixed in with camp sites, or at least clearly marked as Parking Place Only at the top of the page, Alan.


Yep, I had the same response.

So presumably, any spot where it's possible to park like supermarkets or most out of town business parks, road laybys etc are OK to add to the database?

Not what I thought it was designed for.


----------



## erneboy

You have been a member longer that I have Tony and neither of us knew about this. I wonder how many others don't know? Alan.


----------



## McGeemobile

You are right, Alan
I have just occasionally been caught out with the Aires Guide in France when I have not looked closely enough and find that the spot we are heading for does not allow overnighting, although at least this is indicated by a diagram on the page section which I have missed mainly because it is so unexpected.

It can be useful to find a place for day parking, but in both cases I find it a bit misleading.


----------



## mandyandandy

Ohhh don't get me started, one of my favourite things about MHF was the campsite map. Totally ruined when they allowed anyone to put anything they want in there, half of them no one has even been to just a commercial thing that Dave thought would be good on his new IPhone thingy. 

I have moaned about this too often but just sad, was so good to know that they had been visited by a member on here. I realise other sites/forums do this but why can't we be different/elitist even.   

Yet another rant over!!

Mandy


----------



## Boff

Hi,

I have only recently been "promoted" to Campsite DB Admin, so don't want to take any immediate action, but I tend to agree with you. In my opinion on a "MH friendly parking place" it should at least be tolerated to sleep one night in your parked MH.

I have started a discussion in the Campsite DB Admin's staff room, let us see what comes out.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

